# Hagen vs Fluval vs Aquaclear filter?



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaClear is a subsidiary of the Hagen Group. They also make Fluval products as well. This is why there is some confusing interchange between the AquaClear product lines and the Fluval and Hagen brand names. They're the same filters. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolf_C._Hagen_Group


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I see. So Hagen makes Aquacear and Fluval products as well. I just dont understand the massive price difference in the 2. Unfortunately, the $39 Amazon filter went back up to $49.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Finnish_AE92_Racer (Oct 5, 2014)

either one is good, i've had no problem with mine, and its ANCIENT. its actually a second nature whisper power filter 5 lol. 
i'd shop around for the cheapest price.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

It is back down to $39, if you bought it already contact them and see if you can get your 10 bucks back. Also its likely amazon has a much larger supply of them or they got a cheap bulk price on them so they can supply them to consumers for much less and still make money.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

The AquaClear 70 is down to $35.27. I'm assuming that's the lowest it could possible go considering the free shipping option is only for purchases of $35 or more. Anything lower and you will get charged shipping.

I'm setting up a budget low tech 40g breeder guppy tank for my son. Would a single AC 70(300gph) be sufficient filtration? I'm thinking that if I'm forced to go with the bigger AC 110(500gph), dual 70s would probably be a better and cheaper option. (300gph x 2 vs 500gph x 1) I really don't want to run 2 filters but I don't see the AC 110 going on sale any time soon.


----------

